# Huge Smallies



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

:B I would LOVE to hook into these smallies.
Check this out!



http://www.nybass.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14210


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

lake erie has em. i got a spot out by avon . you get those and walleye trolling cranks. gotta use a red colored crank.find good structure and yoiu will have at em


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We do go to Erie for smallies. We have never caught ones that big. The biggest was 4.5#'s. We are going saturday for smallies, hopefully we can find the big ones...... :T


----------



## bird (Jan 27, 2005)

i'm ready to go


----------



## Huskybass (Jul 18, 2005)

There's nothing in freshwater that I like as much as big brown bass. I use 6 pound excalibur and make long casts. Super flukes are an awesome smallie bait. That was a great 4 day trip.

Huskybass


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres some from geneva 2 weeks ago


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

nice smallies,good job.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got back from a two week trip to maine. my friend and i got into some nice smallies at the lake we stayed at using tubes and senkos, it really makes ohio look like crap after you fish up there. I noticed the lake we fished was all catch and release for smallmouth, no wonder it was so good. Ohio should do this for largemouth as an experiment in a couple lakes, it should definately improve the fishing greatly. I like the law for lake erie, no keeping smallies when they spawn from may 1 to june 25, should keep the fishery great. heres a pic of one of the fish i caught. 








not quite as big as the ones on that site, but still nice


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Ive been drooling over those Maine smallmouth for over a month. That guys was onto some real pigs that week. Nothing could top that unless you were down in Tennesse or Alabama....there are some gurillas swimming in there rivers.

NewbreedMitch


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish Erie a lot targeting smallmouth. We haven't topped the 7 mark yet but just about every trip brings numerous over 5 and at leat one over 6


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

And just a couple more


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Hey Husky Bass, nice SMALLIES......I recognize your name from RS...


----------

